# Dyinglight giveway!!!! (fast 1code!)



## MrToastTV (7. Februar 2015)

Dyinglight giveway
Alienware t-shirt for dyinglight 
*PHC9L-ZC6DG-JNILT

*3. Open your Steam client, click "Games" in the top menu and choose  "Activate a Product on Steam…"
                                                             4. Follow the on-screen instructions and insert your key.
                                                             5. Note: You must own the PC version of Dying Light on Steam in order to redeem this key.

VIEL SPAß DAMIT!


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2015)

Thx.


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Februar 2015)

Der key hat nicht ernsthaft funktioniert oder?


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2015)

Jepp. Hat funktioniert.   Schaltet bei Dying Light Alienware Outfit frei.


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp. Hat funktioniert.   Schaltet bei Dying Light Alienware Outfit frei.



Achso nur ein Outfit ich dachte es sei ein Dying Light key...


----------

